# how do you remove the cowl on a beetle?



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

there are a ton of leaves and poop in there and i would like to clean it out.


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: how do you remove the cowl on a beetle? (mjmi11er)*

You need to remove the wipers (not easy), then pull the cowl straight out. Its glued in there, once removed, its hard to get it back in properly.


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: how do you remove the cowl on a beetle? (CK98Beeetle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You need to remove the wipers (not easy), then pull the cowl straight out. Its glued in there, once removed, its hard to get it back in properly.







[HR][/HR]​It's not glued in, it just has a groove that it goes into. I have a little trick for the wipers, just push down on the wiper where it bends (spring part) and pull the bottom part away from the window. This just stops the binding that goes on. Hope this helps


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: how do you remove the cowl on a beetle? (volkswagen12)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's not glued in, it just has a groove that it goes into. I have a little trick for the wipers, just push down on the wiper where it bends (spring part) and pull the bottom part away from the window. This just stops the binding that goes on. Hope this helps[HR][/HR]​Right on. This works after removing the caps and 13mm nuts that are holding down the wipers


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: how do you remove the cowl on a beetle? (gt2437)*

Also the cowl will pop easily into place (into the groove), you just have to work your way from side to side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: how do you remove the cowl on a beetle? (gt2437)*

how do you get the caps covering the nuts off?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: how do you remove the cowl on a beetle? (mjmi11er)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how do you get the caps covering the nuts off?[HR][/HR]​very carefully with a small slot screw driver (optional rag to protect wiper arm paint) and pry away. I usually hit them from the bottom edge.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: how do you remove the cowl on a beetle? (gt2437)*

Be sure you make your window were the wiper sits before you remove them so you know were they sit when you put them back on. I use a peice of tape.


----------

